# Excel help needed calculating angles from points



## Alpha/Omega (Aug 23, 2003)

I need to use excel to make a report showing the data I have collected in a way thats easy to read, but I cant figure out how to get excel to figure out what I need it to.

I have 4 points on a plane. The coordinates for these points are as follows:

*point a*
x=191.842
y=250
z=-1753.787

*point b*
x=189.999
y=250
z=-1789.553

*point c*
x=186.552
y=250
z=-1797.252

*point d*
x=172.996
y=250
z=-1795.796

Points A & B need to create Line 1. Points C & D need to create Line 2.
What I must figure out is what the angle is between Lines 1 & 2.

I have no idea how to make up a formula to do this. Your help would be greatly apreciated!


----------



## CastleHeart (May 4, 2002)

Since the points are in the same plane I reduced this to X-Y for simplicity. (_my brain is tired_)


*point A*
x=191.842
y=-1753.787  

*point B*
x=189.999
y=-1789.553 

*point C*
x=186.552
y=-1797.252

*point D*
x=172.996
y=-1795.796

Angle of these lines : *= ATAN(change in Y)/(change in X)*

*Angle of a-b:*

=ATAN((-1753.7879--1789.553)/(191.842-189.999))*180/PI()

_*180/PI () converts radians to degrees_

the result of that line is 87.0501186 degrees

*Angle of c-d*

=ATAN((-1797.252--1795.796)/(186.552-172.996))*180/PI()

the result of that line is -6.130426829 degrees

the difference in their angles is 93.18055~

I may have juggled coordinates in my haste so these numbers may be whacked, but this is the jist of it.

- Castleheart


----------



## CastleHeart (May 4, 2002)

A/O,

I am curious... did you work out your angle calculation thing? Are you out there?


Hello .....


----------

